# Artichoke Chicken Florentine



## Michelemarie (Jan 16, 2009)

I tried this the other night and it was very good --- it reheats good too. A good choice to make for a pot luck or neighbor.
** 
*Artichoke Chicken Florentine *
8 oz. dried bow tie pasta
1 small onion chopped
1 T butter
 
2 eggs
1 ¼ c milk
1 t dried Italian seasoning
¼ t black pepper
½ t salt
¼ - ½ t crushed red pepper 
2 c chopped cooked chicken
2 c shredded Monterey jack cheese
1 14-oz can artichoke hearts, drained and quartered
1 10-oz package frozen chopped spinach, thawed and well drained
½ c oil-packed dried tomatoes, drained and chopped

 
1/4 c grated parm cheese
½ c soft bread crumbs
½ t paprika
1 T butter, melted
 
Preheat oven to 350 and cook pasta and drain.
Saute onion in butter until soft.
In bowl combine eggs, milk, salt, black pepper, red pepper, seasoning, chicken, cheese, artichokes, spinach, onions and tomatoes. Add the pasta and half of the parmesan cheese.  I used a 9x13 pan and covered with foil and baked for  20 minutes.
Combine melted butter, bread crumbs, paprika and rest of parmesan cheese and sprinkle over the pasta and bake for 10 more minutes.


----------



## Constance (Jan 16, 2009)

Can't wait to try it!


----------



## Glorie (Jan 16, 2009)

I can feel my hips bulge already and what a great way to do it!  Can't wait to try this - thanks for sharing!


----------



## QSis (Jan 16, 2009)

Excellent, MM!  I've been looking for a new chicken casserole!

I will be making this within 2 weeks!

Thanks!

Lee


----------



## pdswife (Jan 16, 2009)

Sounds delish and I have everything but the red pepper!    Wish I had some and I'd make it tonight!  YUMMMMMERS!!!!


----------



## DramaQueen (Jan 16, 2009)

*Awesome!  That's the kind of meal I like to make.  Printed and at the top of my stack of recipes to make first.  Thanks for posting.*


----------



## pdswife (Jan 16, 2009)

HEY!  I just remembered that last time we ordered pizza they sent a little package of red pepper flakes!  So, I'll use those.  

I'm making this for dinner!  It sounds toooo yummy to pass up. 

Thanks Michele!!!


----------



## Michelemarie (Jan 16, 2009)

Pdswife - let me know what you think -  I like the topping so much - next  time I might double it --- I hope everyone likes it!


----------



## deelady (Jan 16, 2009)

Wowwee!!! This sounds fabulous!!! Thank you for posting!!


----------



## callie (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks, michele - i love artichokes and spinach!


----------



## kadesma (Jan 16, 2009)

Looks like a great Sunday at Ma's dinner thanks Michele.Cade and Ethan love bow tie pasta..This will be perfect.
kades


----------



## pdswife (Jan 16, 2009)

It's in the oven!  I think I shall like it!!   Had to use Swiss cheese..I swear I bought some Jack the other day...oh well.


----------



## SierraCook (Jan 16, 2009)

I stopped on the way home from work to buy the ingredients to make this recipe to have for dinner tonight.  But when I saw that the price of artichokes was over $6.00, I decided it would have to wait until I go to Reno, NV where the artichokes are much cheaper.  Michelemarie thanks for sharing your recipe I cannot wait to make it.


----------



## Michelemarie (Jan 16, 2009)

I hope everyone likes it - do post what you think!!


----------

